
A surgeon is suspended for operating on the wrong patient - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2018/03/05/a-surgeon-was-suspended-for-operating-on-the-wrong-patient-and-his-colleagues-went-on-strike/
======
bookofjoe
I was an anesthesiologist for 38 years. Wrong patient/wrong site surgery
happened at every hospital — UCLA/USC/UVA — I worked at. No matter how many
safeguards are in place to prevent such misidentification, somehow, one gets
through from time to time. The public rarely hears about it.

